# To much bacon???



## sw2geeks (May 22, 2013)

Apparently there is such a thing as too much bacon...

*San Francisco Bacon Restaurant Closes after Neighbors Complain of Smell*
http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/05/22...ant-closes-after-neighbors-complain-of-smell/

I am guessing my Bacon wrapped meatloaf stuffed with cheese would not go over big there.







http://www.dfw.com/2012/09/10/678711/weekend-chef-bacon-wrapped-meatloaf.html


----------



## El Pescador (May 22, 2013)

I love Bacon Bacon. I'm sorry to hear they're shutting down.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 22, 2013)

San Francisco, no suprise.


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 23, 2013)

Guess you have to go to Oakland for your Bacon now...Shame...Shame...Shame

I heard Tofu Bacon is still allowed though...so they have that going for them...which is nice
for them.

We have a Bacon fest here in Milwaukee so we will take the extra.


----------



## bikehunter (May 23, 2013)

The complaining neighbors should seek help of qualified mental health care professionals...or , better yet, be taken into custody, under section 5150, until it can be determined that they are not a danger to themselves or others.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2013)

i say get rid of the whiny neighbors.


----------



## Mike9 (May 23, 2013)

Goes against everything I believe in - great looking meatloaf BTW :hungry:

I'm making yellow rice with onion, red pepper and bacon jerky chunks. It's a side for coconut, lime shrimp.


----------

